# Bozeman's Best.



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

...............


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

.........


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent. I hope to order a Strong frame this Fall. How would you rate the paint quality, and what are the color names?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Now that is an eye-catching bike, without question.

Practical as well.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Carl must love Canada. He built an identical bike for a guy I know up in BC :wink: 

Whenever I see pics of this bike, I see something new. This time it's the beefy chainstays and the Strong logo on the seat post collar. S&S couplers are very intriguing as well.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Does that make your 4th or 5th Strong! 

Tell me about the steel fork. I've never ridden one. You like?


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice!!! I hope you're enjoying it immensely!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Great looking bike! What kind of WB cages are those?


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

................


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

TMB_2.0 said:


> *Innergel - smart ass. *Thank you. I really like those chainstays a lot.


You were expecting something different


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

innergel said:


> You were expecting something different



Fair point.

Nope, not really.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

TMB_2.0 said:


> Bertrand - The cages are house brand at velo-orange ( www.velo-orange.com ) , I like them, they do a better job of holding the bottle than most. I really hope you are getting somewhat better weather than we are. Ours is frightful, still.


I like all the VO stuff I've bought. High quality across the board. Hard to go wrong with those guys.

You might consider some Arundel SS cages next time. I put them on my MXL and they are fantastic too. And only like $22/each.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

.........


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

TMB_2.0 said:


> You mean, like these .........


I really should have known you would have tried them already. 

And the Peg = dang. I completely forgot about that bike.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I really like the pics on this thread. TMB, any stable shots?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*why the 1 1/8th head tube?*

congrats on a great looking bike!
i'm a little curious as to how you ended up with a 1 1/8 head tube on a bike designed around a steel fork since most builders view that as overkill?
i do share your opinion that a steel fork has a much nicer road feel than a carbon one in my experience,at least with a steel frame.

Scott


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

..............


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

TMB_2.0 said:


> Zampano - Do order a Strong. The process is wonderful, Carl is a pure gentleman to deal with and the finished product is a jewel. The "paint" in fact is powder-coat, and is spectacular. Very good quality. The colours are Pure White and Candy Apple Red with a purple tinged pearl top coat.




TMB,
How would you describe the powder coat compared to a wet coat paint job by say, JB or T Kellogg at Spectrum?


----------



## Vitix2 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just built up a new Strong frame a few weeks ago. It has a really nice ride and the benefits of custom geometry can really be felt. Dealing with Carl Strong was a pleasant process and I learned a great deal about what my optimal position on a bike should be. It is the most comfortable frame that I have ever ridden. Stiff and comfortable, which is almost an oxymoron. The angles provide support exactly where I need it, and that means I stay fresh and physically unstressed.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Great looking bike. Well thought out and executed. I don't know of a better builder than Strong.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

That is hawt...and far too rarified a bike to deserve this pedestrian question, but I gotta ask anyway:

What's the total as-built weight?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> That is hawt...and far too rarified a bike to deserve this pedestrian question, but I gotta ask anyway:
> 
> What's the total as-built weight?




^^^ Moot point, as I'll find out soon enough: I just placed an order with Carl! woo-hoo!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Bob Ross said:


> ^^^ Moot point, as I'll find out soon enough: I just placed an order with Carl! woo-hoo!


Your post just reminded me I need to call him and give him my finaly color selections as everything else is sorted out. Now I just need to decide on the decal color. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> I just placed an order with Carl! woo-hoo!


...and Carl just shipped it last week! 
http://www.strongframes.com/blog/2010/12/31/soul-mates-shipped/

Scheduled to arrive here Thursday. I'll post more pics & a review after I've had a chance to ride it.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Awesome! What is the turn around time once the order is finalized?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

bismo37 said:


> Awesome! What is the turn around time once the order is finalized?


When I bought mine in the spring of 09, it was about eight weeks, maybe seven.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

bismo37 said:


> Awesome! What is the turn around time once the order is finalized?





lemonlime said:


> When I bought mine in the spring of 09, it was about eight weeks, maybe seven.


Looks like his business is booming: I ordered mine in August '10, at which time Carl quoted me ~14 weeks. Actually took a bit longer for several reasons: 

- The owner of Spectrum Powderworks (who does most of Strong's painting) decided to get married & go on a honeymoon right in the middle of my build! 
- 3T sent the wrong bars, so correct ones had to be ordered 
- Carl & Loretta wisely delayed shipping until after the holiday crunch so the bike wouldn't get lost in FedEx's Christmas mayhem

So I think the total was ~17 weeks. Bike just arrived last night! (See pics & thread elsewhere in this subforum: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237300 )


Edit: Note, that's ~17 weeks _from the very first contact_, that first phonecall where I told Carl "Hi, my name is Bob & I want to order one of your bikes." The order doesn't get "finalized" (sic) until several weeks into the design process.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

Do we think Carl is more best then say Mr. Kirk in Bozeman? Hmmm tough one there.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Thom H said:


> Do we think Carl is more best then say Mr. Kirk in Bozeman? Hmmm tough one there.



I was wondering when someone would mention that!

I'll bet the ratio of well-respected custom handbuilt bicycle framemakers to general population is orders of magnitude higher in Bozeman MT than any other city in the world!


----------

